# Question about Motobecane road bike



## cnn007 (Apr 18, 2012)

Is anyone have this road bike before, i saw a pretty attractive price from online store,
how is it compare to specialized or Trek road bike.

Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Never heard of them. Do you have a link?


I read somewhere Trek makes good bikes though.


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Motobecane are fairly well known. They have frames manufactured in China. Search for bikesdirect in google it'll take you to a great website with fantastic deals on motobecane and other cheaper brands. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

svard75 said:


> Motobecane are fairly well known. They have frames manufactured in China. Search for bikesdirect in google it'll take you to a great website with fantastic deals on motobecane and other cheaper brands.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


The bikes sold by Bikesdirect have absolutely no relation to the very old French brand of Motobecane. The real Motobecane let their US trademark expire, and the Bikesdirect guy simply took the name without paying.

They are simply off-brand bikes of no particular character with frames made by a variety of Asian plants, partial component groups and wheelsets that you can't buy other than on these bikes. Sometimes the bikes are a good deal, sometimes not. But they aren't really a "brand" in the normal way of thinking about them. The real brand is "Bikesdirect".


----------



## svard75 (Jun 10, 2011)

Kontact said:


> The bikes sold by Bikesdirect have absolutely no relation to the very old French brand of Motobecane. The real Motobecane let their US trademark expire, and the Bikesdirect guy simply took the name without paying.
> 
> They are simply off-brand bikes of no particular character with frames made by a variety of Asian plants, partial component groups and wheelsets that you can't buy other than on these bikes. Sometimes the bikes are a good deal, sometimes not. But they aren't really a "brand" in the normal way of thinking about them. The real brand is "Bikesdirect".


Thanks. I knew bikesdirect wasn't the OEM but didn't know it was an old French brand.


----------



## cnn007 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,

Then if I have $1500 to $2000 budget,
I am looking for full carbon bike, 
Any recommendation? Or any good deal online store?

Thanks


----------



## D0rk (Jan 4, 2012)

cnn007 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Then if I have $1500 to $2000 budget,
> I am looking for full carbon bike,
> ...


If a 55cm Large frame fits you, this is a great deal. I bought it a few weeks ago. 

Look 566 Rival Road Bike '11 > Complete Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

BD makes bikes in both China and Taiwan. Some of their bikes are good... some aren't.

If you plan to spend the money on a carbon BD bike, I'd avoid their Immortal line. It's their carbon race series. The mold looks a little dated and IMO, the logos look stupid. Shoot for their carbon Century line. It's more updated and has more of an adult look. 

Source: personal experience with several BD bikes.

Have a shop assemble and tune the bike for you or research and familiarize yourself with assembling and tuning a bike.


----------



## dolomoto (May 6, 2010)

Kontact said:


> ...snippped...
> They are simply off-brand bikes of no particular character with frames made by a variety of Asian plants, partial component groups and wheelsets that you can't buy other than on these bikes. Sometimes the bikes are a good deal, sometimes not. But they aren't really a "brand" in the normal way of thinking about them. The real brand is "Bikesdirect".


I reckon I'd agree that my Motobecane doesn't have that "Je ne sais quoi"...what is "character" anyway? 

As for as the components...mine has Cane Creek SCR-3 brakes, Ritchey Pro stem and bars and seatpost, Mavic Aksium wheels, Shimano Ultegra FD/RD and cassette. In fact, every component (other than the frame) is not only branded but widely available and installed on many other bikes from other manufacturers.

Check out this commentary.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

cnn007 said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Then if I have $1500 to $2000 budget,
> I am looking for full carbon bike,
> ...


Heck, save yourself at least $300 and get the Motobecane Immortal Pro from Bikesdirect (or a Cycle Spectrum store if you live in FL), and you will get a full carbon bicycle with Ultegra and 105 gear, a good FSA crank and robust Shimano wheels. 

I bought mine for less than $1200, swapped the saddle for one that fit better, rode it for a year, swapped the wheels for Mavics and bought a new Ultegra cassette for the back because there are hills in the DC area that simply did not exist in FL. I have ridden my Immortal in several century rides, raced it in a dozen or so triathlons, including IM Augusta, and it has never let me down.

The Immortal I picked out has a bright yellow frame and fork, a color choice that has earned a lot of compliments and is very easy to pick out of a crowd of bikes. The drive train is dead quiet and has only now, after three years, required any maintenance; I have worn out the bearings in the bottom bracket, probably picked up some sand while riding it around central FL.


----------



## Doo09 (Apr 28, 2012)

Not to hijack, but how do the Condor CF bikes compare to motobecane? I'm interested in both.
thanks


----------



## grm2103 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi there,

I know this is an old thread but im considering buying a motobecane usa from bikes direct 
It's the motobecane "mirage" (not sport or pro and it's the 2012 series, this forum won't let me post a link)
I'd like to stay under $500 and im mostly using this bike to commute... what do you guys think?


----------

